
Microsoft’s sneaky plan to switch Chrome searches from Google to Bing - shry4ns
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/microsofts-sneaky-plan-to-switch-chrome-searches-from-google-to-bing/
======
boublepop
Seems just about as sneaky as rolling a bulldozer through the front of a
porcelain shop.

